# Touring Necessities



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

So. What do I need for a 800 mile solo?

I am attempting to work out my 2008 taxes (I think I am falling about $200 under the next tax bracket!!!), so I am hoping I can still pick up the Surly Long Haul. But I think it will work out in the end.

I need a hand pump. I loaned mine to a Hippy Chick back in college, and never got it back... so thats one thing. In terms of camping gear, I backpack as well, so I am pretty well covered there. I have a Topeak rear back, and Nashbar handlebar bag (camera).

I have a Nashbar trailer that I am going to make some modifications to. First I think I am going to remove the bottom expanded metal and build a "soft-box" for it out of Ripstop Nylon and close cell foam. I swapped out the rear tire with a High Pressure Kenda, and I need a few extra 16 - 1.5" tubes (try finding those on the road!)

What kind of tools would you bring? Spare Parts? 

Thanks all!


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

BentChainring said:


> Spare Parts?


A spare hitch safety pin for the trailer.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

Spare chain links (and tool). California probably has enough shops that spokes aren't a big deal (You can true it up a bit on the road, and then hit a shop for a proper repair, it works, I've done it. Just don't do it for more than a day.)  Don't bring any tools you have no intention (or ability) of using. Map/cue sheet holders come in handy, although paper clips work pretty well. A tire boot could be useful and won't take up much space. Everything else would be pretty standard. A more remote ride would generate a different list, though.


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

BentChainring said:


> First I think I am going to remove the bottom expanded metal and build a "soft-box" for it out of Ripstop Nylon and close cell foam.


i would think the exp metal allows the water to escape when it rains.

here's what you need according to coleman's bicycle touring checklist, i would go a more minimalist route tho:thumbsup: 

Don't hit the road – even for a day trip – without these items.

1 Helmet 
1 Map of your route 
1 Tire pressure gauge 
1 Patch kit and spare tube 
1 Tool kit, including tire levers and pocketknife 
1 Food 
1 Water 
1 First aid kit 
1 Sunglasses 
1 Sunscreen 

Bicycles make great year-round, long-distance vehicles. But if you head out for longer rides, you'll need to gear up. Base your equipment selection on the season, region and length of your trip. But keep it light and compact. 

Two pair of cycling shorts 
Cycling jersey 
Cycling tights 
Short-sleeved T-shirt 
Regular shorts 
Long-sleeved synthetic shirt 
Wicking synthetic long-underwear tops and bottoms 
Fleece pants 
Fleece pullover 
Fleece vest 
“Town clothes” for restaurants and sight-seeing 
Wind/rain pants and jacket 
Cycling gloves 
Waterproof cycling overmitts 
Synthetic stocking cap 
Fleece gloves and liners (for camp) 
Bandanna 
Cycling shoes 
Overshoes to cover cycling shoes and pedals 
Wicking socks 
A pair of camp shoes or boots (whatever matches the terrain) 
Extra laces 
A pair of dry socks for camp 
Front and rear pannier packs 
Underseat pack 
Handlebar pack 
Small (1,600-2,200 cubic inch) internal framepack (for automobile-supported rides) 
Duffle bag (for automobile-supported rides) 
Handlebar-mounted headlight 
Headlamp or flashlight 
Bike lock 
Luggage rack and bungee cords 
Cycling computer 
Rearview mirror 
Foldable spare tire 
Tent and rainfly 
Ground cloth 
Sleeping bag 
Compression sack 
Sleeping pad 
Stove and fuel 
Cook set, including spoon 
Insulated drinking mug 
Plastic garbage bags 
Plastic freezer bags 
Biodegradable soap 
Pot scrubber 
Water filter or purification tablets 
Collapsible water container 
Lantern 
100 feet of accessory cord 
Trowel 
Space blanket 
Toilet paper 
Toothbrush and paste 
Other personal toiletry items 
Medications 
Small bath towel 
Brush or comb 
Lip balm 
Insect repellent 
Watch 
Field guide 
Journal 
Book 
Camera and film 
Camp chair 
Binoculars 
Playing cards or other games


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

Sweet jeebus! thats alot of crap! 

Ill definitely go minimalist in some ways...

Am I crazy for thinking I can go on my brooks saddle without a chamois for the trip? I commute without a chamois 100% of the time, but that isnt far.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

Insulated drinking mug!!??!!!!???!!! Who is going to pack one of those on a bike?

I think one could do without about half of that crap.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

If you're planning on taking that stuff my suggestion is to get a Hertz truck and forget about riding. I took a 1200 mi. trip last year, but I didn't camp. I stayed in motels the entire way. I love camping - honestly - but when I ride a fairly loaded bike 100+ mi/day I want to sleep in air conditioning and have someone else fix my meals.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

For me camping and cooking are the other half of the fun of touring.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Maybe Coleman is getting ready to jump into the giant pannier business or announce a knockoff on the Extracycle?


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

A spare rear skewer.

Wear chamois.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

My touring experience is minimal but the main thing I've learned is to not carry too much. I like going fairly fast and light.

Tools:

Tire Levers
Multi-tool
Chain tool
4in adjustable wrench
Leatherman Pliers
Spoke wrench
Lube

Spare Parts:
~3 spokes and nipples
2 tubes
Patches
1 Tire, if remote riding
Chain links and quicklink
1 brake, 1 shift cable
Chunk of housing

Camping Gear:
As little as possible
4.5lbs tent
35 degree sleeping bag
Sleeping pad
MSR Whisperlite stove (the multi-fuel version)

Clothes:
As little as possible
Get good rain gear


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

Think about the tools you'd need to dis/re-assemble the bike. Except maybe a BB tool and headset press, cassette tool and cable housing, you could probably carry just about everything pretty easily.

I know you're a metals guy, but build yourself a carbon trailer with a 700c wheel with 100psi tire to reduce the rolling resistance. j/k


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

JohnnyTooBad said:


> Think about the tools you'd need to dis/re-assemble the bike. Except maybe a BB tool and headset press, cassette tool and cable housing, you could probably carry just about everything pretty easily.
> 
> I know you're a metals guy, but build yourself a carbon trailer with a 700c wheel with 100psi tire to reduce the rolling resistance. j/k


+1- figure in 800 miles, what's likely to break that will leave me totally screwed- what parts can't I readily get at the nearest LBS? What parts most regularly need service? 

Don't forget chain lube and duct tape.


----------



## yater (Nov 30, 2006)

HA! I'd go without:


Fleece vest 

Fleece gloves and liners (for camp) 
Bandanna 

Overshoes to cover cycling shoes and pedals 

A pair of camp shoes or boots (whatever matches the terrain) 
Extra laces 

Underseat pack 

Small (1,600-2,200 cubic inch) internal framepack (for automobile-supported rides) 
Duffle bag (for automobile-supported rides) 
Handlebar-mounted headlight 


Rearview mirror 
Foldable spare tire 

Ground cloth 


Insulated drinking mug 
Plastic garbage bags 
Plastic freezer bags 
Biodegradable soap 
Pot scrubber 

Collapsible water container 
Lantern 
100 feet of accessory cord 
Trowel 
Space blanket 

Medications 
Small bath towel 
Brush or comb 
Watch 
Field guide 
Journal 
Book 
Camera and film 
Camp chair 
Binoculars 
Playing cards or other games
__________________


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Bent:
www.crazyguyonabike.com
srsly.

luv,
Creaky


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

gutfiddle said:


> i would think the exp metal allows the water to escape when it rains.
> 
> here's what you need according to coleman's bicycle touring checklist, i would go a more minimalist route tho:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Oh and one more thing: the kitchen, freakin, sink. 
I've done tours with far less than this and enjoyed every minute of it.


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

bigrider said:


> A spare rear skewer


If I haven't needed one in the last 50,000 miles, what's the chances I'll need one in the next 800?

I'm not sure I'd take anything that hasn't stranded me or anyone I know on the road at any previous point of my life. Replace all the standard wear parts (cables, pads, tires, chain) before you start. Save the old ones for use when you get back home if they still have life left in them.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

John Nelson said:


> If I haven't needed one in the last 50,000 miles, what's the chances I'll need one in the next 800?
> 
> I'm not sure I'd take anything that hasn't stranded me or anyone I know on the road at any previous point of my life. Replace all the standard wear parts (cables, pads, tires, chain) before you start. Save the old ones for use when you get back home if they still have life left in them.



You put 50,000 miles on the special Nashbar trailer skewer that is required for the trailer and is prone to stress and torque created by the trailer? Is yours slightly bent like mine after three cycling/camping trips?


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

Sorry, I thought "rear skewer" referred to the one on the rear wheel.


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

Harmonica...


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

BentChainring said:


> Harmonica...


travel guitar


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm thinking a good attitude and a sense of adventure is about all you need for any ride no matter how far.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

Rather than spare spokes I've brought along an emergency kevlar spoke. You can mount it even on the rear drive side and it adjusts to any size.

Don't forget a patch kit and a spare tube for the trailer. Otherwise, backpacking stuff and a bike lock.


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

another warm body to snuggle with at night.


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

Two different credit cars, just in case one doesn't work!


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (May 8, 2007)

BentChainring said:


> Am I crazy for thinking I can go on my brooks saddle without a chamois for the trip? I commute without a chamois 100% of the time, but that isnt far.


Not crazy at all... Worst mistake I made on my long rides last year was wearing shammy shorts when I usually don't... Despite lots of vaseline, I was saddle sore on the first two long days. Third day I ditched them and it was the best decision I made. I ride a Brooks, and I feel like the shammy just interferes with the nice fit of the saddle. 

That being said, the only way to know for sure is to try some long rides before you go.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

*True that.*



gutfiddle said:


> another warm body to snuggle with at night.


In that case make sure that your sleeping bags zip together, it's a great feature for couples traveling.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

Something else just occurred to me. 

An extra set of shoe cleats and cleat screws
pedal repair parts
Loctite


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

John Nelson said:


> Sorry, I thought "rear skewer" referred to the one on the rear wheel.



You know I was just messing with you a little

Actually, it is the rear wheel skewer but it is a special skewer that comes with the trailer. It is kind of weird because it has a threaded peice of round stock on each side. Here is the picture of the setup.


----------



## kai-ming (Oct 3, 2002)

Here is my gear check list :-
Travel document, ID card, china travel doc
Travel ticket if any
Money
Insurance card/details
Set of home keys
Octopus card
Sunscreen cream
Sunglasses
Cap 
Masks (N95), HAD mask
Towel
Slippers
Dental floss, cream, lips care stick
Tissues and disinfection tissues
Shaver
3 in 1 coffee
Medicine, cold tablets, plaster strips, etc.
Digital camera, spare batteries / charger, memory cards
Candy for children
Cable lock for bike
Set of allen keys
Tire levers
Chain tool
Screw driver
Plastic ties, straps, string, elastic straps, etc.
Emergency phones list
Mobile phone and cards, walky-talky
Clothes, windbreaker, scarf, leg warmers, socks, gloves, etc.
Helmet
Water bottle
Air pump
Spare tubes
Tire repair kit, adaptor of air valve
Bike bag
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=220670&page=2&highlight=list


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

JohnnyTooBad said:


> Something else just occurred to me.
> 
> An extra set of shoe cleats and cleat screws
> pedal repair parts
> Loctite


cleat screws can also double as water bottle cage bolts, fyi.

No chamois on a Brooks? yikes. Some long-ride guys swear by 2 pr of shorts to lessen the friction. Either way, a small tub of Bag Balm should be on the list.


"_pot scrubber_"!


// see ya there! :thumbsup:


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

kai-ming said:


> Masks (N95), HAD mask
> 3 in 1 coffee


From above...

What is a HAD mask?
3 in 1 coffee???


----------



## HCross73 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey BentChainring...I would definitely go minimalist for a ride like that...I ride all the time in San Diego with my wife and every time we go further than 100 miles we dont pack like a 2 week vacation in the Bahamas...take some of the stuff gutfiddle said that seems essential and easy enough to carry...i wouldnt worry too much about so many clothes or camping supplies..try and combine certain things like bike light for flashlight and lantern or like a VholdR bike camcorder for entertainment instead of film, camera, book ect..something like that can attach to your helmet and u wont even notice it..just think about how heavy something will be and how it will be come mile 300. hope that helps


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

BentChainring said:


> ...
> I have a Nashbar trailer that I am going to make some modifications to. First I think I am going to remove the bottom expanded metal and build a "soft-box" for it out of Ripstop Nylon and close cell foam.
> ....


Why? Just curious about your thinking on this one.
If it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

BentChainring said:


> 3 in 1 coffee???


It's coffee, a floor wax and a dessert topping!


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

more reading -

http://www.adventurecycling.org/features/howto.cfm#Basics


----------



## kai-ming (Oct 3, 2002)

BentChainring said:


> From above...
> 
> What is a HAD mask?
> 3 in 1 coffee???




































http://forums.roadbikereview.com/sh...&page=2&highlight=a+ride+of+the+two+provinces



mohair_chair said:


> It's coffee, a floor wax and a dessert topping!


Real coffee is almost impossible to find in most part of China, 3 in 1 is better than none.:aureola:


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

chapstick. get the stuff with SPF that you can put all over your face (there are several varieties in stick and tin can format) so you can protect from wind and sun.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*minimalist*

I agree with others that you should take as little as possible. Instead of a ton of stuff, I'd err on the side of starting with rugged equipment to begin with. For example, run 36 spoke wheels, steel chainring bolts (I had my alloy ones break last week), rugged tires and tubes, etc. Then, go through the bike thoroughly before hand, and replace anything that is dated or worn, like brake cables, chain, tires -- but don't do it the day before going. Also check your tires thoroughly inside and out (I'd install new tires and tubes), check rim strips, true wheels. Don't put a new chain on an old cassette, as that is a recipe for chain skipping. Do it several weeks in advance to you can debug everything before the big ride.

For tools and spares, I'd probably just go with a good multitool, tubes, one folding tire, tire boots, patches, frame pump, levers. Maybe take one brake cable and one derailleur cable -- long ones so you can use for front or back.

If it were me, I'd not take any cooking stuff, but rather I'd take packaged food and stop at grocery stores or restaurants. 

Have provisions for plenty of water. 

Other than that, take stuff you'd ordinarily need if you were outside all day long, like sunscreen, first aid, TP. You can always stop at a store if you need something else.


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

JohnnyTooBad said:


> An extra set of shoe cleats and cleat screws
> pedal repair parts
> Loctite


These sorts of things fall outside my criteria. You cannot be prepared for everything, so why prepare yourself for something so rare as needing new cleats or having the old ones fall off. How often does that happen outside of your nightmares? Check your cleats and cleat bolts before you start.


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Ultralight tips*

Interesting thread. I'm starting to plan a trip or two for my wife and I this summer. I'm hoping we can go pretty light and I'm taking tips from the following sites.:

http://www.adventurecycling.org/features/ultralight.cfm
http://www.adventurecycling.org/features/ultralightpackinglist.cfm

This one is a little extreme:
http://www2.arnes.si/~ikovse/weight.htm

The routes I'm considering involve some off-road riding (on hardtail MTBs), so I might skip panniers (though I have a nice set) and just use the rack to strap the sleeping bags, pads, and tent. Then I'd like to use small backpacks and quality handlebar bags. Also, this guy has some nice stuff:

http://carouseldesignworks.com/main.html

I think for pure road routes, we'd go super-ultra-light and just stay in hotels/B&Bs.


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

*Some thoughts...*



llama31 said:


> This one is a little extreme:
> http://www2.arnes.si/~ikovse/weight.htm


THat guy is insane! But cool...


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

Another thought....

DSLR or P&S? Im thinking P&S... as much as I like my DSLR!


----------

